# Which Littmann to choose



## stlukescj11 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am looking for help from people with exp. in this category of Littmanns. I am torn between the Littmann Master Classic or Littmann Master Cardio. I currently use the Littmann classic on the truck and barely can hear on it. I have never failed a hearing test so I know its not me. I am just stuck between what would be the better suit for me. Is the master cardio to much for the ambulance. It is about $80 more than the master classic. I was looking at the Littmann Master Cardio with the Soft touch being i hate hearing the movement and throwing off sound (Im not sure if this happens with a good Littmann anyway). If anyone can give me some insight of what they recommend would be best for the back of a moving ambulance. FYI roads are bumpy by me.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 6, 2012)

stlukescj11 said:


> I am looking for help from people with exp. in this category of Littmanns. I am torn between the Littmann Master Classic or Littmann Master Cardio. I currently use the Littmann classic on the truck and barely can hear on it. I have never failed a hearing test so I know its not me. I am just stuck between what would be the better suit for me. Is the master cardio to much for the ambulance. It is about $80 more than the master classic. I was looking at the Littmann Master Cardio with the Soft touch being i hate hearing the movement and throwing off sound (Im not sure if this happens with a good Littmann anyway). If anyone can give me some insight of what they recommend would be best for the back of a moving ambulance. FYI roads are bumpy by me.



 Use the search feature. There are several huge threads discussing littmans. That being said I use the cardiology 3. Ot is an adult and ped all in one. I used to have a classic and the 3 is leaps and bounds better in my opinion. 

As an EMT-B I am not sure why you would want to spend so much money on a stethy. Not trying to be rude just curious. I can't think of many circumstances where you would need to use it in a moving truck.....besides taking a bp.


----------



## stlukescj11 (Feb 6, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Use the search feature. There are several huge threads discussing littmans. That being said I use the cardiology 3. Ot is an adult and ped all in one. I used to have a classic and the 3 is leaps and bounds better in my opinion.
> 
> As an EMT-B I am not sure why you would want to spend so much money on a stethy. Not trying to be rude just curious. I can't think of many circumstances where you would need to use it in a moving truck.....besides taking a bp.



Well currently yes all I use it for is BP and lung sounds being i pretty much know what I am listening for. I am looking to use this for a long term as I am going for medic in a year or so. I just look at it as go big or go home. Why buy a classic for $80 now and in a year spend another $180 on a master.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 6, 2012)

stlukescj11 said:


> Well currently yes all I use it for is BP and lung sounds being i pretty much know what I am listening for. I am looking to use this for a long term as I am going for medic in a year or so. I just look at it as go big or go home. Why buy a classic for $80 now and in a year spend another $180 on a master.



It is easier to learn of a crappier stethy then a really nice and new one. It allows you to know what to listen for. So when you do transition to a "nice" one you will hear better and it will be easier to tell what is artifact and what is not.

If you learn on a really nice one and for whatever reason have to use a dollar store crappy one from the truck. It will be much harder with all the extra noise.

Congrats and good luck with Medic school.


----------



## TyBigz (Feb 6, 2012)

I have the master classic II black edition and i love it. There are a few people in my company that have it and personally, although I am still in my 3rd ridding, I love it and have never had a problem hearing lung sounds or bps. Its what was recommended during my class and I think it works great in the field. And the Tactical Black looks pretty bad ***


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2012)

Realistically both are "too much" for an ambulance. I had a third rider one day bring something that looked like it came out of a Fisher Price play set. I don't even think it had a diaphragm on it. I had to try it for novelty's sake--I could still hear BPs and lung sounds. Not as well as with my Littmann, but still passable.

My doctor has a Littmann Classic SE II. I figure if it works for him, it'll work for me even when I eventually move past EMT. I have never encountered a situation where that scope was not up to snuff. The real reason I own is because I found it on Amazon for 30 bucks and don't like the idea of sharing ear wax with others.

Also, be happy your service puts Littmanns on the truck to begin with, instead of 10 dollar Moore POCs.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a Littmann Select. Had it since I went to EMT school in 2008.  It's all that's really needed, and it does its job well.

And it's not needlessly expensive.


----------



## crispymedic (Mar 5, 2012)

stlukescj11 said:


> I am looking for help from people with exp. in this category of Littmanns. I am torn between the Littmann Master Classic or Littmann Master Cardio...



Go for the Littmann Cardiology III. It has an adult bell and a pedi bell. Perfect for emergency medicine.

Respectfully,
crispymedic


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 7, 2012)

I received a Litmann Classic II S.E. as a gift two years ago, and I have to say, it is awesome. I use it every shift. The scopes that the company gets free with their BP cuffs are just horrible. I honestly, can't hear anything with them, but with this I can hear everything perfectly clear.

I am an advocate for owning your own scope. First, you don't have to worry about putting a scope in your ears which have been used by God knows who, and second they work a lot better than the $5 scopes services usually stock. I find it difficult to differentiate between bumps in the road from the patient's pulse with the cheap-o scopes. I'd say a good $35+ scope is usually pretty good, but no need for an Uber-powerful $200 scope that allows you to listen in on a conversation from 100 yards away.


----------



## exodus (Mar 8, 2012)

For those talking about a pedi side: solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3M-Littmann/stethoscope/littmann-learning-institute/about-stethoscopes/stethoscope-diaphragm


----------



## Squad51 (Mar 8, 2012)

Neither.  I've owned several Littmann stethoscopes over the years.  From the Classic to the Cardiology II.  For the most bang for your buck check out UtraScopes. I had a student show up with one and I haven't used my Littmann since.  The UltraScope is guaranteed for life and you can pick them up anywhere from $50-80.  You can adjust the frequency by how hard you press on the head too.   You also don't have to worry about the diaphragm and ring around it wearing out like you do with the Littmann.  I know they're a cheap fix, but still a hassle to have to do.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 8, 2012)

Get an ultrascope. Love mine. And no one will ever be able to steal mine, my name is engraved into the design.on the "bubble" of the head.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 8, 2012)

Eh, I have a Master Classic II and it works just fine for me...if you do buy one, get your name engraved on it. I've had coworkers come up to me and kinda accuse me of stealing their stethoscope because they had one like it, then I show them my name engraved on it and make them feel like an ***. 

Either way, no need to spend exuberant amounts of money and a stethoscope, they have a way of being left places, falling on the ground, getting smacked around and so on. Get a decent mid-range Littmann or an Ultrascope, and call it a day.


----------



## Cindigo (Mar 8, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> It is easier to learn of a crappier stethy then a really nice and new one. It allows you to know what to listen for. So when you do transition to a "nice" one you will hear better and it will be easier to tell what is artifact and what is not.
> 
> If you learn on a really nice one and for whatever reason have to use a dollar store crappy one from the truck. It will be much harder with all the extra noise.
> 
> Congrats and good luck with Medic school.



I like your line of thinking. 

I thought I had a Litman (a friend gave me their old stethascope) but, it turns out it's a Prestige Medical. It's pretty crappy. I thought I was imagining the sideways glances. Now I know why I'm getting offers from techs and RN asking if I wanted to use their stethascopes when I had one around my neck.

What do you think? Too crappy? 

There's a police/fire/ems supply store about a mile away from my house. Another friend said they had the low end litmans there for $20 under what he priced on the internet. The catch....it's fuscha.


----------



## yowzer (Mar 9, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> There's a police/fire/ems supply store about a mile away from my house. Another friend said they had the low end litmans there for $20 under what he priced on the internet. The catch....it's fuscha.



Much like putting your name on it, a funky color helps protect against it growing legs and walking away.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 9, 2012)

yowzer said:


> Much like putting your name on it, a funky color helps protect against it growing legs and walking away.



This. I've actually considered getting a pink UltraScope with rainbows and unicorns on the head...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree with crispy. Im on my second Cardiology III in 15 years and love it.  If i ever change from this it will be to one of the electronic ones with the ability to broadcast what i hear to my students bluetooth devices.

And like everyone else said..  make sure it is engraved


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> This. I've actually considered getting a pink UltraScope with rainbows and unicorns on the head...



Mine is plain pink with the star of life engraved on the head along with my name. 

Comments have ranged from "OMG I LOVE YOUR SCOPE" As they grab the head from where its sitting by my boob which makes me bristle at the invasion of personal space to "Oh wow. That's really pink!!"

But never had a negative comment.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Mar 9, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Realistically both are "too much" for an ambulance. I had a third rider one day bring something that looked like it came out of a Fisher Price play set. I don't even think it had a diaphragm on it. I had to try it for novelty's sake--I could still hear BPs and lung sounds. Not as well as with my Littmann, but still passable.
> 
> My doctor has a Littmann Classic SE II. I figure if it works for him, it'll work for me even when I eventually move past EMT. I have never encountered a situation where that scope was not up to snuff. The real reason I own is because I found it on Amazon for 30 bucks and don't like the idea of sharing ear wax with others.
> 
> Also, be happy your service puts Littmanns on the truck to begin with, instead of 10 dollar Moore POCs.



I bought a 3.99 stethescope to carry in my personal first aid kit off of Ebay. I hear sounds through every bit as good as my Littman.


----------



## Chan (Mar 9, 2012)

Whatever is the cheapest because it'll "accidentally" get stolen.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 11, 2012)

I also Have the Littman Classic S.E II and love it.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a Littmann Master Classic and an Ultrascope. I feel the Ultrascope is much better at picking up sounds through clothing (I work IFT, so I don't always have a good reason to strip my patients down, and the old ones get cold easily), but in a hospital environment I think I would be able to use both about equally well. Nurses and docs in the hospital don't appreciate the quiet environment as much as they should.


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 11, 2012)

I have seen that littmann has a very nice Lightweight 2 SE, specially shaped for doing vitals and is suited for the basic things EMTs do... only $45 bucks most places ! . I have a select, and a classic 2 se.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 11, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> I have seen that littmann has a very nice Lightweight 2 SE, specially shaped for doing vitals and is suited for the basic things EMTs do... only $45 bucks most places ! . I have a select, and a classic 2 se.


I have heard that the lightweights don't generally have good sound compared to the others.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 11, 2012)

Steveb said:


> I have heard that the lightweights don't generally have good sound compared to the others.



Lightweight was my first littmann before my classic and ultrascope. 

Heard fine. I liked the bell shape.


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 12, 2012)

To be honest, I have not tried the lightweight 2 se, but I do have a select which is the same price point and rating. I think the select's sound isnt as good as my classic, but it is still tons better than any cheap-o scope I have ever come across, that includes that dual-user one in use for our state practicals last week, to the disposable ones down over in downtown beekman.  All of them I can hear emt level sounds, but the littmanns are by far the nicest.  I love their soft ear tips.


----------



## Bandit55 (Mar 12, 2012)

Miscusi landed on a good point, it's all about the ear buds. Listen, pun intended, you could spend crazy money on super cool ultra master cardio...blah blah, but if you don't know how to use it correctly what good is it. Try and find a scope with a decent tube dia whether its a split sprague or other, stiff but movable binaurals (metal parts), the head is up to you (dbl bell for hi/lo, single pressure sensitive (cuz u can easily manipulate that in the back of the bus, not), but you MUST have supple, pliable ear buds that will form fit to occlude extraneous ambient noise.  The most important part of all of this, is YOU.  You can't tell bad until you know good, so auscultate everyone.


----------



## exodus (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone thought of making they're on electric stethoscope with a "spy ear" type thing and ear buds?


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 12, 2012)

I ALSO have a Mabis Signature Stainless Steel Scope, and a Sprague type LEGACY by Mabis. The Signature SS looks very much like the Classic 2 SE. IIRC, Littmann and Mabis are both made under the company MABIS-DHI under Briggs Healthcare.

my point is that the SS Signature also features soft tip earbuds, and they look extremely similar, but they feel different in the ears.  The littmann buds are softer and more conforming, though the SS Sig buds are good also.

Both my Select and Classic 2se have the same comfortable buds.  The legacy sprague scope have hard tips (eww)


----------



## Bullets (Mar 12, 2012)

I went from a littmann cardiology III (i legit lost it, wasnt stolen) to an ADC 601 Cardiology. Its half the price of the littmann scope and the same quality construction. And mine is bright magenta pink, which gets a lot of comments from my co-workers, but it goes with my hot pink shears. Granted im a 6'4 guy, but no one will steal it


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 12, 2012)

Bullets said:


> mine is bright magenta pink, which gets a lot of comments from my co-workers, but it goes with my hot pink shears.



I think the person who comes up with rainbow striped scopes and shears will be the next millionare !


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Litman Classic II Works amazing in the truck.


----------

